

Meet lowendbox.com - save money on your hosting bills - exay
http://www.lowendbox.com
For several years I've been paying my 20 buck to Linode each month for the 512MB vps I use to have with them. I was actually looking for a server in my own country when I stumbled across LowEndBox.
======
exay
For several years I've been paying my 20 buck to Linode each month for the
512MB vps I use to have with them. I was actually looking for a server in my
own country when I stumbled across LowEndBox.

At first I was a little cautious and hesitant to signup with the host I found,
(I will remove name for advertising reasons) as they were only charging €5
($7) for the same specifications, and a lot more bandwidth, as the Linode vps.

I have now been with this host since fall and I have no regrets on switching.
The little lowendbox performs like magic. I have also picked up a few other
128mb and 256mb plans from the site and have optimised them to run a few heavy
footfall wordpress sites.

The moral of this post is basically: A - We don't really need to have tons of
resources. B - Us developers seem to be paying over the top for hosting. C -
Don't be put of by price. I would say the service, as well as performance,
with this particular host has been better than Linode.

Ciao!

